# CAA Carriage Classic



## RhineStone (May 23, 2011)

There is a new ADS/USEF Carriage Pleasure show going to be held at the Kentucky Horse Park in the new Alltech Arena on July 1-3. They have added VSE classes (although there was a bit of a mix up and they first added Am. Miniature 34" and under classes, but they will be changed to VSE 39" and under to follow ADS/USEF rules). There are also some "fun" classes like Carriage Dog, Costume, and Old Guard (65 yr. old and older drivers), as well as a "Never Shown Before in My Life" class.

Here is a link to the Prize List: http://www.caaonline.com/pdfs/CAA%20Carriage%20Classic%20-%20prize%20list%20and%20entry%20form.pdf The show is primarily on Friday and Saturday with a drive through the Park on Sunday. There will also be a mini (not mini horses) conference (educational events), and an awards luncheon. Entries are due June 1.

If any mini drivers are interested but have never shown a carriage show before, we can "coach" you through it via email and at the show.






Myrna


----------



## Mominis (May 23, 2011)

I just LOVE the horse park! I would suggest to anyone that hasn't been to go! What an amazing facility!


----------



## candycar (May 23, 2011)

I may as well set up an RV and stay at the KYHP all of July, what with this new Carriage Pleasure show, the Julep Cup the next weekend, and the Breyer Fest the one after that! Then there's the National Drive in Oct! So much to see, how do I pick?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 23, 2011)

candycar said:


> I may as well set up an RV and stay at the KYHP all of July, what with this new Carriage Pleasure show, the Julep Cup the next weekend, and the Breyer Fest the one after that! Then there's the National Drive in Oct! So much to see, how do I pick?


Pick?








So what you're saying is, I need to come stay with you in that RV for most of July. Got it! Our horse shows here are over by then so no problem.

Leia


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 23, 2011)

That sounds like so much fun. I went to the KHP for the WEG but I would love to go back. Too bad its kinda far away and with the price of gas.


----------



## RhineStone (May 23, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> So what you're saying is, I need to come stay with you in that RV for most of July. Got it! Our horse shows here are over by then so no problem.


You want me to bring a horse for you to drive, Leia?


----------



## jleonard (May 23, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Pick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be gone all summer, want to come stay at my house and keep my monsters in work for me?





Question for you Myrna. My neighbor told me today that she wants to enter this show. She knows absolutely nothing about pleasure showing, and neither she nor her VSE have ever shown before. She looked at the "Never Showed Before In My Life" class, but saw that it says no novice horses, do you think she'd be allowed to enter it? Personally I think she'd be better off watching this year, figuring out what it's all about and seeing if it is something she thinks they would enjoy, but I told her I'd try to find out more for her. She did mention taking some lessons beforehand, which would be great for her and her pony.


----------



## candycar (May 24, 2011)

> Pick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I might make it happen! My SIL & NILs are always setting up at the HP. They offered for me to stay with them any time. it's their favorite place to get away.

Now if I can convince myself that I can drive back & forth there alone.... I can't leave Hubby alone with all the critters for too long


----------



## RhineStone (May 24, 2011)

jleonard said:


> My neighbor told me today that she wants to enter this show. She knows absolutely nothing about pleasure showing, and neither she nor her VSE have ever shown before. She looked at the "Never Showed Before In My Life" class, but saw that it says no novice horses, do you think she'd be allowed to enter it? Personally I think she'd be better off watching this year, figuring out what it's all about and seeing if it is something she thinks they would enjoy.


Well, I guess I would have her email the CAA and find out what their definition of "novice" is. According to ADS, Novice means not have won three blues in ADS classes. But they may mean that the horse is "broke". They sure don't need any half-trained horses in a class with people who don't have any ring experience.

I do find it much easier to get someone in the ring who has seen it before, so if she has never watched a driving show or even an open or breed show, that would probably be good. Otherwise, it is like entering a dance competition never having danced before. or even seen it.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 24, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> You want me to bring a horse for you to drive, Leia?





jleonard said:


> I'll be gone all summer, want to come stay at my house and keep my monsters in work for me?





candycar said:


> LOL! I might make it happen!


Oh my Lord, you guys are awesome!



*big group hug* That's it. If I lose my job anytime soon, I'm packing up my boys and my savings and heading for KY. Clearly I can find places to stay and people to drive with! Maybe I could trade training for room and board. I'm about done with R shows at this point so I wouldn't even care about giving up my ammy status.



Between Locita, Suzy, Bella, Jellybean, Lexi, my two boys and JJay's Platinum (who I would then be close enough to pick up) I think I could stay rather busy.

What do ya think?



(Jessica, I guarantee your girls would be going tandem by the time you got home!)

Leia


----------



## jleonard (May 25, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Well, I guess I would have her email the CAA and find out what their definition of "novice" is. According to ADS, Novice means not have won three blues in ADS classes. But they may mean that the horse is "broke". They sure don't need any half-trained horses in a class with people who don't have any ring experience.
> 
> I do find it much easier to get someone in the ring who has seen it before, so if she has never watched a driving show or even an open or breed show, that would probably be good. Otherwise, it is like entering a dance competition never having danced before. or even seen it.
> 
> Myrna


That was my reaction as well. Her horse is broke, usually a steady-eddy type, she is timid and would not drive him if he weren't. However neither of them have ever been in a show-like atmosphere and he can be a bit impatient and doesn't always stand well. I would hate for her to have a bad experience and be turned off from showing in the future. I think we would both be better off watching and learning this year. I will relay the information to her, thank you!

Leia, I keep wanting to try the tandem again, but I'm sure I'd make a mess of it without your guidance!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 25, 2011)

jleonard said:


> Leia, I keep wanting to try the tandem again, but I'm sure I'd make a mess of it without your guidance!


If everything works out I should have a proper set of tandem reins by the next time I see you so we can do it with a little less tangling of lines, if not horses.



I look forward to it! Your girls were a blast.

I think we should start an honorary online VSE Tandem Club.



There's Breanna Sheahan, Martha Duchnowski, Linda Kern, Myrna's two tandems, Al B., Rachel E. in Canada, Jessica's girls, my two boys and many others out there these days. Hmm. Ya know, I think my next project will be gallery pages on my website for Pairs, Tandems and Four-in-Hands! *scurries off to plan*

Leia


----------



## jegray21 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting we may try to make it!


----------



## jegray21 (May 28, 2011)

What is fault and out obstacle?


----------

